# Wheel Puller



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I need a post war Lionel wheel puller.

Are there an plans out there for making these or any good dealers?

I've spent a lot of time searching the web and they're not easy to locate. 

Those on ebay are for pre-war era trains.

Thanks


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

"Those on eBay" - Are you talking about these ones? I am pretty sure that they can be used on postwar locomotives too (I do not see why not)... Here is a review by T-Man:



T-Man said:


> I purchased this through e bay and thought I'd do a short show and tell. It does work on regular steam drive wheels, but don't try it on smaller diesel drive wheels or you will just break the rim.I never used the original factory tool so I can't rate it.I was difficult to start and hard to keep straight. Once started it worked fine. If it looks like a modified battery terminal puller, it probably is. Judge for yourself.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, ya, that's it.

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Pulling is easy compared to pressing. They have to be in the exact tooth and all lined up. No to mention the 90 degree offset on each side.The wheel cups would make it easier. I just stacked washers. 

It would be cheeper to buy a battery puller and grind the tip flat drill a hole and insert a hard pin or nail. After use I had haf to file away the soft spots.
The thing to remember is no to mar the wheel. It is hard not to so it with thic model because it is loose. The factory model is more and probably worth it.


----------

